# Boxer pees in sleep



## RoccoDad (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 2 year old Boxer male who has been peeing in his sleep lately. I took him to the vet where they did a kidney scan (which was clean) then a urinary test. The latter proved that his body was more alkaline than acidic so the vet advised me to give the dog some canned food with dinner. ($300 later) 

He still pees in his bed, but not every night. Any suggestions other than going to the vet?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

our pug did this.....it was after he got neutered that it started....we would put him in belly bands so he wouldn't make a mess because we never knew when it would happen.

our vet wanted us to put him on prion...but prion has an ingredient, sorry i forget which one....that has been banned in humans and i wanted a different answer than meds...

which is not to say that others have used it with great sucess.

we just made sure he peed several times a day....would walk so he could pee on every bush, every blade of grass and walked him often....after a few months, he stopped...hasn't done it since.

but those belly bands were a life saver. we got them on ebay. they were a whole lot better made than any commercial brand we tried.


----------

